# Burstner Harmony T625



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

With the departure of the Kon-tiki, I have borrowed from a pal a Burstner lo profile. It is a fixed rear bed, bathroom with separate shower, kitchen with three burner hob, fridge and Smev oven. Forward is a half dinette, with bench seat adjacent and the front seats swivel. 

The van is 5 years old but it is as solid as a rock. The upholstery on the front seats is very well fitted and the arm rests padded. 

This is the first van I have "occupied" with a dinette, and I must say I like the table for the lap top etc. The draw back is no settee long enough to sprawl out on. The van is also my first "low profile" and I am missing the Luton area for storage. 

One thing I do note though, it really warms up quick with the heating on - and stays warm. It is not a twin floor model, but the insulation must be good. The warm air ducts even go into the Thetford area. 

The engine is the trusty 2.8 Fiat Ducato - since having the MultiJet, I had forgotten how good this unit is. A bit slow off the mark compared to the M/Jet, but a nice stead pldder and she does over 30 to the gallon, probably as a result of the low front. 

Anyway, enough waffle, but I thought I'd let you know my thoughts on a German van. 

One really bad point though - the van has a back window - right where the headboard should be - so no sitting up in bed without head butting a window or a blind. 

Russell


----------

